
Wifi antenna made from a tetra-brik juice box - pizza
http://www.drivebywifiguide.com/TetraBrikHowTo.htm
======
Kaibeezy
OK, what was the sci fi story with the aliens that lived on a planet with an
opaque atmosphere, so they had box-shaped antenna heads and “saw” with strong
microwave(?) beams?

------
pewdiepotpie
nom nom pringles and tetra juice, and warcraft a la nieghbor.

The one tweak i would make is the antenna element AKA "toothpick" is depicted
as a blunt end cut. It may be non essential however its called toothpick
because the terminus is pointy. The gain in transmitted energy may put you in
FCC fine territory, and if you couple this with a WRT upgrade to your router,
its possible to produce hazardous energy levels.

